# Lemond Seatpost Size



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi!

I have a 2002 Lemond Maillot Jaune, and I'm thinking about replacing the seatpost. What size does it take? What size binding collar does it take?

thanks!


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

27.2 post size


----------

